# For the first time since Dax came home...



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

We got that look. You know the one. Forgetting you exist because they're too busy watching the dog to make sure they're not going to get eaten. Took Dax with me out to Checker's this afternoon before picking up the kids from the bus. I wanted some fries! Dax was in the backseat, window down halfway in the truck. Total angel. Absolutely perfect. No barking, not a peep. Didn't even stick more than his nose out the window the whole time. 

The freaking cashier gave me the dirtiest look. I mean I haven't had a dirty look like that thrown my way in a very long time and I've been known to tick a few people off pretty good. Even when she wasn't having to reach out of the building, she was watching him. He was sitting in the backseat with the 'di da di' attitude going on. 

The cashier kept the dirty look on her face the whole time and any time she had to reach toward the truck to give me something or give me my card back, she's reaching as far as she can to the front of the truck. At one point, she reached so far forward, she was trying to pass my drink to me through my windshield. Yeah.... it was bad. 

I guess we've reached that point where Dax is with the big dogs now. 

I wonder how dirty the looks would be if I rolled up with BOTH dogs in the backseat. Big black Tundra with two German Shepherds in the backseat waiting for some French fries noses out the window. . . 

I mean... does THIS look like the face of a vicious dog to you? A man-eater? 




















On second thought.... if I were a bubble, I'd be terrified!

But seriously... 










I think I may take both dogs back tomorrow.... just for kicks. Because darnit! I'm gonna fully earn that dirty look! :wild:


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Yup there is a not so subtle transition from "oh he's soooooooo cute can I pet him?" To "is he people aggressive? he doesn't bite does he?"


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Maybe she'd been bit horribly by a dog...or maybe her "dirty look" wasn't a dirty look at all...people like you make me roll my eyes...yep...take your big bad dogs back to McDonalds to get your double size and show off to the "terrified" cashier...whatever gets your rocks off....lol

Maybe it would have been better to strike up a conversation about the dog...something like, "oh he looks way scarier than he is...don't worry."....But nope...just bask is the glory and go back with two to make it even better...


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

It may be time for counter-conditioning for the cashier.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

haahah i LOVE going through the drive thru. especially when i take the 2 door car and my hand and his face are in the same window. i like watching their range of reactions from very scared to trying to grab your dog out the car to take home with them. once i had a lady tell her coworker to give me my food because she didnt wanna do it. when they are scared i always try to get them to pet him and some do/some dont. every time we go to grandys they always give him fried chicken liver so every time we go to any drive thru he is hopeful he'll get a treat but no one gives anything except grandys. sometimes they'll give me a whole bag.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry, my post didn't contribute much and was more as a rant...I just look at situations like what you described (if she was actually afraid) as an opportunity to educate and try and un-sully the GSD name. I would have said something like, "oh he's really friendly. I have children in my family, he is best buds with them...German Shepherds aren't crazy biting machines, and neither is he." I used to do this at the park all the time. 

I had a rottie with me one time at the park, and a little girl (7/8 years old) came over and asked if the dog was friendly. I said, "absolutely, you can pet her if you like." She sat there for ten minutes petting the dog. Afterwords she said, "ya know...everyone says these kinds of dogs are really REALLY mean....I guess they are really REALLY wrong!!" I told her she should always ask permission to pet any dog, like she did....and it made my day. I don't want people to think the breed is some manic biting crazed nutcase....That's how breed bans and housing banned breed lists come to fruition. I hate it when people tend to bask in the glow of people being terrified of their (fill in the blank) dog....pitbull, rottie, dobie, GSD....it does a dis-service to the breed...and your OP drips with sarcasm, pride, and even the thought of going back and "earning" that look....gross OP....gross....


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Dani, I'm a regular customer there. I see this woman all the time. The dirty look was not normal. 

Like I said, I have been known to tick a few people off before. 

If you knew ANYTHING about me, you'd know I don't view my dogs as "big bad dogs". Yes, I have them for a reason besides the fact I love them. They're not a status symbol for me. And while I'm at it, she's seen Shasta before. Never reacted that way to her and she's got a good 20lbs on Dax currently. 

People like me. You don't know me. I'm not as much of a jerk as you seem to think I am. It's a joke. This prejudice is something we deal with having the breed we have. If we don't joke about it, we'll spend an awful lot of time ticked off about other peoples ignorance. 

Admittedly, I like animals more than most people but I'm not going to intentionally scare someone. Now if they're acting like a freaking idiot about it, I'm sorry but I have no sympathy. When MY dog(s) are sitting calmly and quietly in MY vehicle not acting like fools like I've seen a lot do, THAT should be a clue to people that maybe the dog is under control. 

Dare I even tell you about the woman in Petsmart who started screaming like a bloody banshee simply because Shasta and I walked in? Or how about the fact she practically climbed onto a total strangers shoulders still screaming even though we were on the other side of the store? NO sympathy for people who act like fools about things like that. I understand fear but to behave that ridiculously over us simply coming into the store was beyond overkill.


ETA: I do obedience training. I'm not a fan of Akita's. Those dogs scare the heck out of me. I've been bitten by a great dane. I've had rottweilers come at me full charge, slobber and teeth all you can see, etc. I educate when I'm approached. Otherwise, far as I'm concerned, they want to view my dogs as scary biting beasts, they don't need to know they're really wimps who would welcome you in the door with a tail wag and a "wheres my treat?" sniff down. For me, that's one less person I'm concerned about deciding to follow me home. After my husband being at a week of training and someone breaking in through my backdoor after I'd put my 6 month old daughter to bed for the night, no, I'm less than trusting with that experience tacked onto many other. I'll work on the breed image when I'm not starving and making bad food choices. 

Yes, I'm touchy. I apologize.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

boomer11 said:


> haahah i LOVE going through the drive thru. especially when i take the 2 door car and my hand and his face are in the same window. i like watching their range of reactions from very scared to trying to grab your dog out the car to take home with them. once i had a lady tell her coworker to give me my food because she didnt wanna do it. when they are scared i always try to get them to pet him and some do/some dont. every time we go to grandys they always give him fried chicken liver so every time we go to any drive thru he is hopeful he'll get a treat but no one gives anything except grandys. sometimes they'll give me a whole bag.


This! I love it when people try and convert people that are scared of a breed, into liking the breed! My husband was horribly attacked by two GSD's when he was four (has scars on one side of his face)....I am so happy he was open to changing his views on the breed....


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> Dani, I'm a regular customer there. I see this woman all the time. The dirty look was not normal.
> 
> Like I said, I have been known to tick a few people off before.
> 
> ...


You're telling me that your initial OP was one of complete humble attitude? You have no idea why she gave the look she did, you selfishly decided it had everything to do with YOU. SO what people are scared, they have every right to be...there are LOTS of out of control dogs in this country, and most people have stories of being bitten as a child...There is a reason most insurances won't cover you if you have our breed and most housing won't allow our breed....I guess I'm just one that tries to look deeper than the initial reaction and give people the benefit of the doubt. You can tell me all you want that you aren't the type that enjoys this type of reactions...but your entire OP and the comment about going back and "Earning" the look, right down to your signature about liking dogs more than people...well...it contradicts your entire "humble persona" that you just described...whatever...to each their own I guess.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> Dani, I'm a regular customer there. I see this woman all the time. The dirty look was not normal.
> 
> Like I said, I have been known to tick a few people off before.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry those things happened to you....I've had someone try and break down my front door while they were trying to run away from a domestic dispute and I'm holding my nine week old sobbing son, while on the phone with police...see...we all have a good scary sob story...but it has nothing to do with enjoying scaring a cashier and "coming back with both to earn the look." Good lord...bring on the dramatics....


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DaniFani said:


> This! I love it when people try and convert people that are scared of a breed, into liking the breed! My husband was horribly attacked by two GSD's when he was four (has scars on one side of his face)....I am so happy he was open to changing his views on the breed....




enter my husband who had only ever know the breed to be police and military dogs. We adopted our first two dogs. One being Riley when he was 5 months old and the second being Zena, a 4-5 year old female GSD with an attitude. She growled at anyone, mainly males, who got too close to me or my daughter. She loved my husband and only growled at him because she knew it ruffled him but she obeyed commands given by him and was excited to see him. My husband now loves the breed since he's learned they're not horrible. My mom loves the breed now even though she was terrified at first. Zena changed that opinion quickly. My grandma likes them now, even though her dad had a GSD when she was younger and she loved that dog. 

The cashier at a drive-thru isn't exactly at the top of the list of people I'm going to worry about changing opinions. I'm more concerned with keeping opinions positive of the breed at the bus stop I pick my kids up from, or teaching kids how to properly pet and interact with a neighbors friendly dog, etc. Yes, you'll likely see pictures of my kids hugging the dogs, laying against them, etc, but my dogs accept it and my kids know they don't do that with other peoples dogs.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DaniFani said:


> I'm sorry those things happened to you....I've had someone try and break down my front door while they were trying to run away from a domestic dispute and I'm holding my nine week old sobbing son, while on the phone with police...see...we all have a good scary sob story...but it has nothing to do with enjoying scaring a cashier and "coming back with both to earn the look." Good lord...bring on the dramatics....



did you miss the rest of what I said? Specifically the part where I'm not going to intentionally scare someone.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> enter my husband who had only ever know the breed to be police and military dogs. We adopted our first two dogs. One being Riley when he was 5 months old and the second being Zena, a 4-5 year old female GSD with an attitude. She growled at anyone, mainly males, who got too close to me or my daughter. She loved my husband and only growled at him because she knew it ruffled him but she obeyed commands given by him and was excited to see him. My husband now loves the breed since he's learned they're not horrible. My mom loves the breed now even though she was terrified at first. Zena changed that opinion quickly. My grandma likes them now, even though her dad had a GSD when she was younger and she loved that dog.
> 
> The cashier at a drive-thru isn't exactly at the top of the list of people I'm going to worry about changing opinions. I'm more concerned with keeping opinions positive of the breed at the bus stop I pick my kids up from, or teaching kids how to properly pet and interact with a neighbors friendly dog, etc. Yes, you'll likely see pictures of my kids hugging the dogs, laying against them, etc, but my dogs accept it and my kids know they don't do that with other peoples dogs.


Like I said, I just look at every opportunity where someone is afraid, that shouldn't be, to educate about the breed and maybe give them a positive impression...you don't...that's fine I guess...like I said, to each their own.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> did you miss the rest of what I said? Specifically the part where I'm not going to intentionally scare someone.


Who said anything about intentionally scaring someone?? I thought we were talking about people that were afraid and had no reason to be (oh, except for the silly comment about taking both your dogs back...to I believe...*intentionally* get a reaction out of her)....But I'm talking about people that are scared for no reason, I just prefer to try and get them to not be scared...but I'm also not looking over my shoulder expecting every Sally, Joe, and Harry to follow me home and kill me....if you're truly afraid of that, like I said...*to each their own*....


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Guess you wouldn't approve of what I do when someone asks me if mine bites. My standard reply is, "Nope, someone your size he just swallows whole."


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Hmm is there a full moon out tonight or something 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Guess you wouldn't approve of what I do when someone asks me if mine bites. My standard reply is, "Nope, someone your size he just swallows whole."


Haha, humor is never a bad thing! I had two little boys(around 10) at the park with my GSD before he passed. THey asked me about twenty times...."are you SURE he isn't going to bite me??" And then "if you asked him to bite, would he??" My response was, "are you going to bite him?? If you bite him he might bite you!" They laughed and laughed, and then played fetch with him until we left...but they and their parents were TERRIFIED of him initially. It wasn't until my little boy ran up and took his ball to throw that they lightened up and came over.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

BellaLuna said:


> Hmm is there a full moon out tonight or something
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


Oh this is nothing!! Were you around for the oversize threads? Those al happened at once and things got cray cray...although, maybe you think I'm only out because of a full moon.....


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh this one's better!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah I tend to wait for the forum crazy to come to me. I wonder if the ancient Greeks had this problem.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh good lord. One of mine barks at just about every drive thru we go to, except the pharmacy I go to because she KNOWS she will get a treat there. She will also bark at anyone who walks too close to "her" car. IF I feel like it I could take her out of the car and introduce her to people and she would meet them and be fine, point is, I don't feel like doing that. I want people to be wary of her, they tend to steer clear of me and my car when I am out and about, which is fine with me.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

DaniFani said:


> Sorry, my post didn't contribute much and was more as a rant...I just look at situations like what you described (if she was actually afraid) as an opportunity to educate and try and un-sully the GSD name. I would have said something like, "oh he's really friendly. I have children in my family, he is best buds with them...German Shepherds aren't crazy biting machines, and neither is he." I used to do this at the park all the time.
> 
> I had a rottie with me one time at the park, and a little girl (7/8 years old) came over and asked if the dog was friendly. I said, "absolutely, you can pet her if you like." She sat there for ten minutes petting the dog. Afterwords she said, "ya know...everyone says these kinds of dogs are really REALLY mean....I guess they are really REALLY wrong!!" I told her she should always ask permission to pet any dog, like she did....and it made my day. I don't want people to think the breed is some manic biting crazed nutcase....That's how breed bans and housing banned breed lists come to fruition. I hate it when people tend to bask in the glow of people being terrified of their (fill in the blank) dog....pitbull, rottie, dobie, GSD....it does a dis-service to the breed...and your OP drips with sarcasm, pride, and even the thought of going back and "earning" that look....gross OP....gross....



And you might want complete strangers to know your dog is "really friendly" but I don't, esp if I am just in my car. It is a different story if we are somewhere socializing like a park or a store but sitting in a drive thru- no way. If I wanted a "really friendly" dog or for people to know a I had an uber friendly dog- I would have labs.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

DharmasMom said:


> And you might want complete strangers to know your dog is "really friendly" but I don't, esp if I am just in my car. It is a different story if we are somewhere socializing like a park or a store but sitting in a drive thru- no way. If I wanted a "really friendly" dog or for people to know a I had an uber friendly dog- I would have labs.


lol imo if a dog barks at every drive thru and every single person getting close to the car and wont be quiet when told, then the dog is just nervy and isnt a well bred stable german shepherd. if i am talking to someone through the drive thru window and there is no aggressive tone whatsoever then why would your dog bark? thats the same thing as a dog who barks when someone rings the doorbell and has to be crated. my dog will bark when someone knocks on the door but will be quiet once i open the door and talk to the person and he senses no danger. same with the car. why would the dog bark at every stimuli if it was calm and stable?

while you might see a dog barking at the drive thru as a big bad guard dog, i would see either a badly trained dog or one that is reactive/nervy. i wouldnt be impressed, i'd feel bad for you.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

If it was under a year old you could probably throw nervy out there. If older it could just be territorial. There are plenty of police dogs out there that would go livid on you if you got too close to the car and you can bet your ass they aren't afraid of you...you would lose said ass.

They might just be bored too for some dogs it can be an expression of frustration from being confined. There are other possibilities out there.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

boomer11 said:


> lol imo if a dog barks at every drive thru and every single person getting close to the car and wont be quiet when told, then the dog is just nervy and isnt a well bred stable german shepherd. if i am talking to someone through the drive thru window and there is no aggressive tone whatsoever then why would your dog bark? thats the same thing as a dog who barks when someone rings the doorbell and has to be crated. my dog will bark when someone knocks on the door but will be quiet once i open the door and talk to the person and he senses no danger. same with the car. why would the dog bark at every stimuli if it was calm and stable?
> 
> while you might see a dog barking at the drive thru as a big bad guard dog, i would see either a badly trained dog or one that is reactive/nervy. i wouldnt be impressed, i'd feel bad for you.


Good thing I don't care if you feel bad for me. I never said she doesn't quiet down. She quiets once I start talking at the drive thru or when I answer the door and sees there is no threat. But initially, she barks, and I haven't bothered to train that out of her because I don't mind her doing it. Like I said, the only place she doesn't do it is the pharmacy because she always knows there is a treat involved. In fact both of them know there is a treat involved and will start nudging me and softly woofing in my ear to remind me to get their treat.

As for people walking past the car, I have little doubt she is resource guarding the car. As soon as I take her out, I can introduce her to anyone I want and she is fine. I am not going to break her of that since I go a lot of places by myself at night and she makes great deterrent. Which is her job. 

I can take her anywhere I want, introduce her to anyone I want and really, whatever you think of me, means less than bunk. But thanks for your opinion.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

i think police dogs who go crazy when you get close are probably trained to react like that when someone approaches the car instead of bad nerves/territorial. i understand territorial as a dog should bark when someone strange approaches their territory but once the owner is talking to the person the dog shouldnt keep on barking and going crazy. if the dog is sitting at home/car alone then i definitely understand barking like crazy. but if the owner/cop is present then no i dont think a dog should act like that.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

DaniFani said:


> Maybe she'd been bit horribly by a dog...or maybe her "dirty look" wasn't a dirty look at all...people like you make me roll my eyes...yep...take your big bad dogs back to McDonalds to get your double size and show off to the "terrified" cashier...whatever gets your rocks off....lol
> 
> Maybe it would have been better to strike up a conversation about the dog...something like, "oh he looks way scarier than he is...don't worry."....But nope...just bask is the glory and go back with two to make it even better...


Wait, did this just actually happen?? Seriously. Calm down. Read the post, it was tongue in cheek the whole time. People seriously need to have a drink. Ridiculous. Look at previous posts. The OP is not a newb. Not a crazy " I have a scary dog woohoo". Chill seriously. Stunned this light hearted post turned into a bash. Really people. Calm down. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

It's not really specific training for that behavior I don't think. It's probably a combo of territoriality and bleed over from working in defense.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

gsdsar said:


> Stunned this light hearted post turned into a bash. Really people. Calm down.


I agree. It's amazing that for some people it's not enough to simply express their opinions but they have to go on attack in the process of it. For me, their credibility goes right out of the window when they do that. Simply state your opinion..no need to attack. Ghesh.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I used to go through drive-thru's all the time, but mine slept on the floor behind my seat, tethered in harnesses, as soon as I got to the window, two little heads popped up, waiting for their treat. Now Oz would be fine, but Dolly is ruled by her stomach and rides in the front seat, I have no doubt the seatbelt harness would hold in a crash, but a timbit involved - no way LOL.

I miss drive-thru's... I avoid them, because I only ever got kid meals for myself and now that I have a kid, she wants the fries and I'm too cheap to order an extra fry and drink. Plus, I always ordered a coffee, there's no way I'd give my kid coffee... Sit-down restaurants are cheaper and more accommodating.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

:wub:


gsdsar said:


> Wait, did this just actually happen?? Seriously. Calm down. Read the post, it was tongue in cheek the whole time. People seriously need to have a drink. Ridiculous. Look at previous posts. The OP is not a newb. Not a crazy " I have a scary dog woohoo". Chill seriously. Stunned this light hearted post turned into a bash. Really people. Calm down.


:wub:


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

gsdsar said:


> Wait, did this just actually happen?? Seriously. Calm down. Read the post, it was tongue in cheek the whole time. People seriously need to have a drink. Ridiculous. Look at previous posts. The OP is not a newb. Not a crazy " I have a scary dog woohoo". Chill seriously. Stunned this light hearted post turned into a bash. Really people. Calm down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. 

That response was way over the top, just like with the ellipses. So many words, so little content.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Look, I'm sorry for that initial post, and that I went off on OP. This is a sensitive subject for me. I volunteer and live in an area that is OVERWHELMED with pitbulls, bred by and for people that want them to scar others off. I see all the time, first hand, what this mindset of "look at my big scary dog...be afraid of my big scary dog" does to a breed. You cannot find housing anywhere around here that allows pitbulls, because of the mentality surrounding them. The more people want you to be scared of them, the more people breed for that, the more puppies/dogs we have without homes, and the more rules/laws we have preventing people from saving said dogs....it's a nasty cycle.

I think the breed is scary enough on it's own, we don't need it lighting up on anything and everything it sees....besides, I personally think a dog staring you down, watching your every move, silently sizing you up, is way scarier than one that goes off on everything....These days I am actually way less afraid of the dogs barking their heads off because I know 90% of the time me yelling at them at the top of my lungs would send them tucked tail and running.

So, sorry that I used this as a platform for my rant. I shouldn't have. I just don't want GSD's, rotties, dobies, etc...to continue down the path of the pitbull. And I want to be able to have lots of options for my home insurance...not 3...lol. Sorry I took my frustrations out on you, OP.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

None of us want that. I have had the unbalanced dog. He was put to sleep earlier this year because he reached a point he just wasn't right in his own head the majority of the time and it was safer for those around him that he be set free from whatever mental demons he had since he was a puppy. I've worked in shelters. I've fostered dogs. I have been called to help with a problem dog. I'm one of the LAST people who goes for the "my dog will attack anyone or anything at any time". My dogs have a job to do. Deter. I've had too many bad experiences and the one I mentioned where my home was broken into could have ended so much worse had I not had my dogs. 

I will not say I'm the nicest person because I'm not. I have a mean streak and an attitude I'm not afraid to use. Drives my husband crazy but he has been known to send me in to deal with pushy car salesmen and the like. Want and need something done and being nice doesn't get it done. He sends me in. 

I don't want or need the friendly with everyone dog. Its partly why I have the breed I do. I love the aloof quality. The ability to discern good from bad, ability to read me and behave accordingly. I've had the stable dog. I don't support puppy mills and I sure as heck don't support those who get a breed based solely on the image created. If I did that, I would be pretty freaking ticked off that I have a dog who will perk her ears at a noise or a knock at the door, if she even does that much. 

I will never be supportive of people acting like fools because of my dogs. I really will not. My dogs behave themselves. Dax is still learning. He is 9 months old. He barks at the door and gets praised for it because THAT is what he is supposed to do. His job is to alert me. His job is to help me feel secure. Just being the breed he and Shasta are is a big deal. They're spoiled rotten but are expected to do their job and that's look big and scary. I'm not going to try and sooth everyone's fears. That is not my job nor is it my desire. 

Shasta is a large female who LOOKS intimidating. Truth is, she's a chicken. She'll hit the deck and crawl for cover but she'll fool you into thinking otherwise when she stares you down. Dax has a job to fill and that's to behave himself but be an intimidating companion questionable people think twice about. 

Given the fact we're a military family and base housing apparently has an unwritten rule somewhere that says housing has to be in shady areas, no, I don't want everyone thinking my dogs are friendly. If we are friends, that's fine, but I want people to question how important their fingers are when they think about trying to look in my windows or mess with my home. 

When push comes to shove, I am the scary one. I am the one, above all else, people need to worry about. My husband is a teddy bear, but he's a teddy bear that deploys. Me? I'm one heckuva mean mama bear and if you make it INTO my house, the dogs are the least of your concerns. You'll be taking a trip in handcuffs to the hospital when I'm finished and that's me being nice. I don't have the friendly with everyone breed for a reason. People make me nervous and until you earn my trust, I don't expect my dogs to be much more than acknowledging your existence. I like the standoffish attitude in the breed. That aloof quality helps keep even the most well intentioned people from interrupting my schedule. 

Don't like my dogs? Not my problem. Simple. But when my dog(s) are behaving and calm and not posing a threat, the way the cashier behaved was uncalled for. The woman's behavior at petsmart when I walked in with Shasta, uncalled for. 

I understand WHY you went off but you were reading something that wasn't actually there. My dogs aren't a status symbol but I'm also not trying to make them be friends with everyone either. They're not meant to have that temperament. They're good breed ambassadors but not because they have lab like personalities.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Well my apologies, my husband is ex-military...and when we move to a new area (not military related moving), there's a reason I take the big dog out for a walk pretty quick. I DID read too much into your post, and like I said, my apologies for that.

One of my passion's is converting someone initially afraid of dogs into loving them. I feel sadness for kids and people who are terrified of dogs, feel like they are missing out on something great.

All that being said, the reason we got our first GSD was because of the man that came banging on the door....my husband is a police officer and he was coming to get my husband to settle a dispute he was having(he saw the cruiser in the driveway and saw my husband in uniform...never making that mistake again)...he was drunk, high...god knows what else...and my husband was working nights, and like I said, my son was 9 weeks old....I put the deposit down on a litter the next week...I completely understand, I think we all do, the safety this and other breeds like it give us. I just think a responsibility comes with it, in trying to toe that fine line of people respecting the breed, and those fearing it will just bite for no reason...not talking about you...the people that think their unbehaved dogs lighting up on everything is good or okay...I was terribly mistaken on your intents.

Anyways, sorry military puts you up in shady areas...I think you guys should be put up in palaces, but there's the gov't for you! I always wondered how that worked with dogs, the moving I mean. Do they let you have as many animals and whichever kinds you want when you have to move to a new place?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Most base housing has a two pet limit and they restrict breeds which oddly enough in most places doesn't include GSDs. We have the dogs and our two cats. They know about Shasta but I still haven't registered Dax because we are due out of here and the office manager takes a sick pleasure in being as mean to everyone who steps through the door as she can. Maintenance knows about the cats. Long as they aren't destructive, they don't care. 

We definitely had better housing when we were stationed with the marines but the area surrounding was still unpleasant. However people couldn't just stroll on in like they can here.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I haven't read the whole thread Krystal but I did see the pics...wow! Dax is so handsome! Love the 2nd pic! Reminds me of one when he was younger that he had the 
'crazy eye'.  The 3rd pic is just gorgeous. He is turning into quite the stud....now if we can only get he and Eli to stop the the high pitched, ear piercing barks!

What is he now 8 months?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I haven't read the whole thread Krystal but I did see the pics...wow! Dax is so handsome! Love the 2nd pic! Reminds me of one when he was younger that he had the
> 'crazy eye'.  The 3rd pic is just gorgeous. He is turning into quite the stud....now if we can only get he and Eli to stop the the high pitched, ear piercing barks!
> 
> What is he now 8 months?




Yeah thereabouts. His first birthday is in March so come the 18th, he'll be 9 months. If I can manage it, I'll try to get some more pictures of him in the next couple days and get them up. 

Maybe if we got Eli and Dax together and they split each others ears with those barks, it would clue them in. 

Nah, on second thought, they are boys. They'd probably get even louder.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

You should have barked at her and acted as if you were going to bite her arm as she handed you the fries..lol. some people
Wow Dax has gotten so big and still makes the cutest crazy faces.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> Dani, I'm a regular customer there. I see this woman all the time. The dirty look was not normal.
> 
> Like I said, I have been known to tick a few people off before.
> 
> ...


Why even apologize to Fani. When I see people on this board that are so rude and respond to posters questions with such disdain, then want to turn around and grill someone else for it..is lost on me.i wouldnt give a second thought to what they bave to say. Because it wouldnt count by default.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow Krystal...Dax is handsome! He's looking really good! I'm with you on not wanting everyone to know I have a friendly dog. I know what kinds of people are out there. ...a lot more crazies than one might think. If they want to ask about my dogs then fine. But I don't go out of my way to make conversation or coddle people. If they appear afraid, my main goal is to make sure the dogs are behaving and simply move on.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

PupperLove said:


> I'm with you on not wanting everyone to know I have a friendly dog. I know what kinds of people are out there. ...a lot more crazies than one might think. If they want to ask about my dogs then fine. But I don't go out of my way to make conversation or coddle people. If they appear afraid, my main goal is to make sure the dogs are behaving and simply move on.


:thumbup: I agree with this post!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh and by the way. ...your pictures made me laugh out loud when paired with the sarcasm!!!! Super funny pictures of him! I didn't notice the bubbles at first


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Msmaria said:


> You should have barked at her and acted as if you were going to bite her arm as she handed you the fries..lol. some people
> Wow Dax has gotten so big and still makes the cutest crazy faces.


 Maybe next time. Can you imagine the looks I'd get then?! 

I'll try to get better pictures of his crazy faces later. I thought I'd gotten some good ones from Thanksgiving but between lighting and everything else, my camera and I just weren't real good friends that day. :crazy:



PupperLove said:


> Oh and by the way. ...your pictures made me laugh out loud when paired with the sarcasm!!!! Super funny pictures of him! I didn't notice the bubbles at first


 
he's a bubble fiend. I just pick a bottle up to put it away and he is right.there. and the faces he makes before going for the bubbles, you'd think he was about to rip into someone. It's hysterical. I keep trying to get pictures of him making the scary dog face from the front WITHOUT bubbles involved but so far I cant even catch the face in time lol.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I'll be honest, unless I know you, you are a neighbor, or you are someone that comes into contact with my dog on a regular bases, I don't really take into account how someone feels.

The world is a scary place, and while I wont go out of my way to make someone terrified, I also am not going to go out of my way to hold a grown persons hand. If they have such a fear that they can't function, then they are beyond the point of needing to be responsible for themselves and get the help they need.

With children I might be more inclined to to explain, but if not, then I will try to completely remove my dog from the situation. Children, especially small children, don't have as much control as adults do.

I'm all about helping people, but I'm also about personal responsibility. If someone cannot control their emotions and fear around my dog who is behaving, then that is on them, not me.

Besides, a lot of people (not all though) really just listen because they feel they have to, not because they actually want to learn, and if its a huge fear (where they scream and yell and run away), NO talking is going to help them, they need professional help....and probably prozac.








Or a muzzle....:silly:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

If my dog is quiet and in my vehicle, I'm certainly not going to explain that he is a good, friendly dog to someone who is afraid of him. I don't want that person leaning over and putting their body all up in MY space to pet my dog....ewww...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDolch said:


> I'll be honest, unless I know you, you are a neighbor, or you are someone that comes into contact with my dog on a regular bases, I don't really take into account how someone feels.
> 
> The world is a scary place, and while I wont go out of my way to make someone terrified, I also am not going to go out of my way to hold a grown persons hand. If they have such a fear that they can't function, then they are beyond the point of needing to be responsible for themselves and get the help they need.
> 
> ...


 Yes! Other people outside my family and immediate circle are not my problem. 




Lilie said:


> If my dog is quiet and in my vehicle, I'm certainly not going to explain that he is a good, friendly dog to someone who is afraid of him. I don't want that person leaning over and putting their body all up in MY space to pet my dog....ewww...




exactly.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Baillif said:


> Guess you wouldn't approve of what I do when someone asks me if mine bites. My standard reply is, "Nope, someone your size he just swallows whole."


When people ask that absolutely stupid question I respond with "Yes, they bite. They are dogs. It's what dogs do. They bite, chew(maybe) and swallow. Much like we humans do. Now does he/she bite people? Not very likely unless you try and hurt me, then I dunno." Or something very close and very sarcastic.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

it doesnt matter what i'm doing or how busy i am; if someone wants to pet my dog i will always stop and let them. if they have questions i always answer them. 2-3 minutes isnt going to throw my day off. 

replying with a clever witty quip is funny/lightens the mood. giving an answer that makes the person sound stupid just makes you an ass.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Ya know, I've never understood why people get so upset when someone says a smart comment because someone said something dumb.

I've said lots of dumb things

I've had lots of smartbutt answers said to me because of them (usually by my husband lol)

Rarely do I do anything but laugh, and rethink what I just said.

It makes me think that some people (speaking generally here) probably haven't really had to deal with people who really *are* mean and say hurtful things.

There is a difference between a sarcastic comment and a hurtful comment.

“It is our own self importance that allows us to spend a great deal of our life feeling offended”

No idea who said it, but I like it.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

ETA: (because it wont let me for some reason, I think its my computer)

I am an introvert, not an extrovert. I don't like dealing with people I don't know, especially face to face. It takes me a long time to warm up to people and I have to do it slowly. I don't think that people who are introverted should be made to feel bad because they don't want to take the time to deal with people.

Those two to three minutes really _does_ throw my whole day off. It's a shame lots of people don't understand or don't care about that.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Big difference between being sarcastic and making someone chuckle and think "haha yeah that was a ridiculous question" vs being condescending and making them think "wow sorry I don't know as much as you". There are people who want to be kind to strangers and there are people who don't want to be bothered by strangers. There are people who see a car wreck and stop to make sure people are on and there are people who find an opening to swerve through and continue on. To each their own I guess. 

Also I'd rather take a couple minutes to let a little kid pet my "wolf" (which could easily be the highlight of his day) and be a couple minutes late to work. Different priorities for different people I guess


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

My sarcastic bottled reply is simply the truth. Any dog can bite...see the mouth filled with pointy teeth? That there bit clamps down on stuff.

Questions like "Is he/she okay with kids" or "Is he/she friendly" gets a much softer reply along the lines of "yeah, sure just mind the eyes..." sort of response from me.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDolch said:


> ETA: (because it wont let me for some reason, I think its my computer)
> 
> I am an introvert, not an extrovert. I don't like dealing with people I don't know, especially face to face. It takes me a long time to warm up to people and I have to do it slowly. *I don't think that people who are introverted should be made to feel bad because they don't want to take the time to deal with people.
> *
> Those two to three minutes really _does_ throw my whole day off. It's a shame lots of people don't understand or don't care about that.


 
yes. I'm an introvert. I don't like people as a whole. they make me nervous. I don't trust easily and I'd rather stay home and watch movies than go out to a club or a bar. I can pull out awesome customer service like nobodies business but it wears me out. 
Especially agree with the part in bold. 



boomer11 said:


> Big difference between being sarcastic and making someone chuckle and think "haha yeah that was a ridiculous question" vs being condescending and making them think "wow sorry I don't know as much as you". There are people who want to be kind to strangers and there are people who don't want to be bothered by strangers. There are people who see a car wreck and stop to make sure people are on and there are people who find an opening to swerve through and continue on. To each their own I guess.
> 
> Also I'd rather take a couple minutes to let a little kid pet my "wolf" (which could easily be the highlight of his day) and be a couple minutes late to work. Different priorities for different people I guess




that 2-3 minutes may not throw off your day or impact your job but for others, it easily could. Most of the places I've worked, that 2-3 minutes late can mean you don't get that much needed raise after all or it could have meant my job. And with the way my daily schedule gets at times, 2-3 minutes can easily throw off my entire day.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I thought we were talking about folks who are afraid of your dog and not folks who ask if they can pet your dog. 

When people come into my space - like my truck or my home, I don't feel I'm required to pull out a petting zoo license.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I thought we were talking about folks who are afraid of your dog and not folks who ask if they can pet your dog.
> 
> When people come into my space - like my truck or my home, I don't feel I'm required to pull out a petting zoo license.



SO TRUE!!! The animals in my family are for my enjoyment. Not the whole freaking neighborhood or city.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Lilie said:


> I thought we were talking about folks who are afraid of your dog and not folks who ask if they can pet your dog.
> 
> When people come into my space - like my truck or my home, I don't feel I'm required to pull out a petting zoo license.



*nods*

As bad as I am sure some people are going to take it, I have to admit that people who are outwardly afraid of my dog make me want to avoid them even _more_ than in general. I don't like dealing with people as it is unless I have to. When I do it's draining. Dealing with people who have issues they can't take care of (most kids excluded as I said previously) is even more so draining and awful for me. I am not their therapist. 

If taking care of myself before a stranger is a priority some people can't understand....well, that's also not my problem. I sure don't feel the need to chastise people who don't act the way I think they should. Priorities I suppose.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> SO TRUE!!! The animals in my family are for my enjoyment. Not the whole freaking neighborhood or city.


Being around people is not draining to me, I like people. (I am not putting down people that have a hard time around other people because I know we are all different) Sometimes when were out with Dex , we get tons of people wanting to stop and talk about him. Last week an older lady with a cane wanted to hold Dexters leash while my daughter ran into the car wash to pay. Only because Dex is good with staying did my daughter allow it (i wasnt there). The owner of the car wash told my daughter she could bring him in next time because she knows him and how well behaved he is. That day 5 people came up to her and wanted to pet Dexter. Other times we get rude looks from people, some while holding their own dog. Glaring at us as we pass by with their noses all wrinkled. sometimes I have to laugh. Dexter not even glancing their direction. Those people I could really care less about. If I worried about them I would only only be giving my self anxiety. Not about to do that. Life is too short.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Anybody notice anything here?

By and large, GSD owners(along with Dobermans, Rotts, PBs and similar breeds as well) selected their breed because of an implied or public perception of being somewhat dangerous. And often go out of their way to foster such an impression. And are very frequently the reason for dogs that behave this way----they are trained to. Watch how the owners react/do/say and this is often clearly evident----and often it is the owners themselves who aren't connecting the dots. Never mind what people say----it is far more important how they react, and that often means saying one thing---but reacting in an entirely different manner. 

Very effective training. Unintentional, but effective. The dogs pick up on it in a second.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Wetdog - I suppose that is true. It would make sense. 

I have four dogs - My GSD doesn't want to be your friend. My Golden is a basket case so he never gets to leave our property. My Dachshund only wants to be on a lap - doesn't matter to her who it belongs to, she wants to be there. My Lacy thinks he's a politician and wants to meet everyone - in fact, the club I belong to uses us to work our breed booth at dog events to represent the breed. 

I guess...if I'm sober - I'm more like my GSD and Golden. If I've had an adult beverage (or two) I'm like my other dogs!!!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Wetdog said:


> Anybody notice anything here?
> 
> By and large, GSD owners(along with Dobermans, Rotts, PBs and similar breeds as well) selected their breed because of an implied or public perception of being somewhat dangerous. And often go out of their way to foster such an impression. And are very frequently the reason for dogs that behave this way----they are trained to. Watch how the owners react/do/say and this is often clearly evident----and often it is the owners themselves who aren't connecting the dots. Never mind what people say----it is far more important how they react, and that often means saying one thing---but reacting in an entirely different manner.
> 
> Very effective training. Unintentional, but effective. The dogs pick up on it in a second.



I'm curious, When you ask "notice anything" are you talking about the thread or just what you have had personal experience with? I ask because I haven't seen anyone in the thread think its OK to have a dog that is dangerous. There is a big difference between a dog that IS dangerous, and some random person who THINKS a dog is dangerous.

GSDs are suppose to be aloof, yes? Aloof by definition is not friendly or forthcoming; cool and distant. That doesn't equal dangerous or that people who want that in a GSD mans they want a "status symbol". Unless wanting a dog within standard is somehow wrong now?

I don't want my dogs to be friendly towards just anyone, something I think many people misunderstand. I'm pretty aloof with people to (part of being an introvert). So it makes some sense that I would be attracted to that within a breed of dog.


ETA: I don't disagree that there ARE people who get those breeds for exactly why you mentioned, but I also think that many people misunderstand the difference between the "status" and the standard.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

See I didn't select the breed because of implied/public perception. though I wont deny that I don't use that to my advantage of keeping people out of my space. I selected the breed because I love them. They're amazing beautiful dogs and I fell in love with the breed early on. Given the image of "police dog" people have of the breed DOES help in me feeling more comfortable in questionable areas when I have my dogs though. I wont deny that but even if I had smaller dog, I'd still feel a bit more comfortable because they dog is likely going to notice something faster than I will no matter how vigilant I am. 

Also, being how I'm not the biggest people fan, I wasn't about to have a dog that adored everyone. That doesn't work for me. I didn't want the breed that seeks people out to be friends. I wanted the breed that doesn't fawn over everyone and their mother. People stress me out. So having the dog that's always looking for the next person to pet them doesn't work for me. I'm social on my terms. And having my dog with me doesn't mean I'm always in the mood to be social. Having the dog that is always wanting to be social for me would be like mixing oil and water. It wouldn't work out. 

That and I like big dogs. 

And as was mentioned, I do agree that people who are afraid of my dogs (kids excluded) do make me a bit nervous.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDolch said:


> I'm curious, When you ask "notice anything" are you talking about the thread or just what you have had personal experience with? I ask because I haven't seen anyone in the thread think its OK to have a dog that is dangerous. There is a big difference between a dog that IS dangerous, and some random person who THINKS a dog is dangerous.
> 
> GSDs are suppose to be aloof, yes? Aloof by definition is not friendly or forthcoming; cool and distant. That doesn't equal dangerous or that people who want that in a GSD mans they want a "status symbol". Unless wanting a dog within standard is somehow wrong now?
> 
> ...




yes. well said.


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

Good for you I love the aloof quality and the loyalty of this breed the fact they can tell a good person from a bad one there protectiveness and th the unconditional love and yes they don't need to be aggressive my dogs every last one them have been vocal by nature and when they see someone who they've known since pups they will bark and sing out of excitement you'd be amazed how many people misread this breed 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I fell in love with this breed when I got my first one 30 plus years ago. I now own my 6th and 7th one. I'd never own another kind.


----------

